# Flu Jabs



## LittleMagik (Jan 26, 2012)

I was advised by the health visitor to get my little boy who is 21 months old to have a flu jab because he is diabetic.

What i'm wondering is:

*Will the flu jab effect my sons blood sugar or diabetes in anyway?*
_I have only just got control of my sons blood sugar, it's not perfect but it's the best control i've had of it since he was diagnosed._


----------



## Mel (Jan 27, 2012)

Flu Jabs

My daughters were a little higher than usual for the next couple of days


----------



## Tina63 (Jan 27, 2012)

My son had a sore achy arm the next day, not sure about his levels.  Better though to deal with a few slightly high BS levels than what you could possibly be dealing with if he got full blown flu.  Then you would be dealing with all the symptoms of flu as well as BS levels all over the place.

Tina


----------



## Northerner (Jan 27, 2012)

My levels were ever so slightly higher after my jab, but as has been said - nowhere near how awful they would be with full-blown flu


----------



## ruthelliot (Jan 27, 2012)

Sometimes it makes Ben a little higher though not always - he got flu and developed pneumonia 6weeks after diagnosis so I take no chances now.


----------



## LittleMagik (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks for all of your imput, i think i'm going to see if i can book him in soon for one.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 27, 2012)

Blimey! - we had ours about October, which is the normal timing here!  My husband has one too, they always tell him he qualifies, as my 'carer' LOL  It's the only time I'd ever let him say that word about himself.  But I'm telling you, because you definitely should qualify for one yourself, because you definitely ARE Graham's carer!

And as usual, no effect whatsoever on my BG.  Must be bombproof, me .....


----------



## Hanmillmum (Jan 27, 2012)

I was unsure when Millie was first diagnosed whether to do flu jab but then saw what her levels were with just a bog standard cold and got her booked in. No reaction at all first one, but BGs higher this time round, much more manageable though than getting flu I guess


----------



## Ruth Goode (Feb 3, 2012)

I was scared to let Carly to have one but after her illness this week started with a cold virus ended up in hospital.. Now I will let Carly have a flu jab!


----------

